# Can someone break down a chain bridge?



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I've herd of chain bridges to do a bigger three wheel but I've never seen one done. I was jus wonderin if anyone can break it down, how to do one?? What else are they good for?? I've seen em on a couple of hoppers on here jus wonderin though what else they good for??


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

OH YEAH!! How to do one on a G body :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

they basically turn your car into a teeter totter, once the chain becomes tight it serves as a fulcrum point, and the cars axis sits on that pivot point instead of the other cylinder, so once the chain tightens, the car teeters on the chain and it forces the other side down ( it goes up usually if you dont have a chain to stop it) giving you a higher wheel.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Here you go.....

Duh !


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

haha I guess I should have checked the Tech forum before asking huh :uh: :twak: :roflmao: 



Hey HARDLUCK 88 thnx for the pics man that gives me a good idea of what to do! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 19 2007, 03:19 PM~9485076
> *haha I guess I should have checked the Tech forum before asking huh  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> Hey HARDLUCK 88 thnx for the pics man that gives me a good idea of what to do!  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


'cept you dont have to butcher your trunk like that.....


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Any other suggestions?? Pics would be helpful :cheesy: :cheesy: O kay from what I see you weld the bridge to the frame then run the cylinders through it would you put the chains like an X or jus more in the middle of the bridge??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 19 2007, 03:19 PM~9485076
> *haha I guess I should have checked the Tech forum before asking huh  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> Hey HARDLUCK 88 thnx for the pics man that gives me a good idea of what to do!  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



no problem, this is what i get with 14's. i like my bridge because i can have more coil and my ass still lays low.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

people love that word fulcrum point on here. not hard to do but finding the ptimum mounting points top and bottom seems to be the issue.

the other bonus of a chain bridge is just the bridge, frame needs a crossmember in this area,easier than trying to reinforce the stock pockets, plus like hardluck said, you can usualy mount them a lil higher than stock pockets


those X chains u see are just for hoppers who think it makes the rear end more stable (seems to me u could find better ways.more of a trend i think...)


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

how the hell u get the bridge up there wit the body on??? and still be able to weld it???


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

haha in the tech section looks like the homie puttin it in cut a bigg ass hole in the trunk :cheesy: I wouldn't want to do that


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

HARDLUCK88 are those heavy duty check valves on your setup?? All i've got are regular check valves but i'm swoopin up a piston here in a couple of weeks I'm pretty sure I need a heavy duty check valve right?? I see em on pistons all the time or jus read up on em in Pro Hopper's online catalog. Do they last a lot longer then the reg check valves?? Should I jus replace all of my check valves wit the bigger ones??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Dec 19 2007, 05:48 PM~9486048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, they are parker competition checks. yes if you are going to run a piston you are better off running the checks i have to be on the safe side.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ceebo_@Dec 19 2007, 05:54 PM~9486111
> *how the hell u get the bridge up there wit the body on??? and still be able to weld it???
> *


to have to take the back seat out to gain access to the trunk from the other side.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

What size of plate do you use for the bridge?? Did you cut a big ass hole in your trunk?? Or did you do it a different way??


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

whata bout u dont whanna cut out ur trunk to weld it in lol


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't want to cut a big ass hole in my trunk :cheesy: definetly not show quality :thumbsdown: maybe for a daily driver that's what my ride is though anyway so I guess I won't have it any shows :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 19 2007, 08:41 PM~9487596
> *I wouldn't want to cut a big ass hole in my trunk  :cheesy: definetly not show quality  :thumbsdown:  maybe for a daily driver that's what my ride is though anyway so I guess I won't have it any shows  :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats my daily driver, i drove it all the way to california.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 19 2007, 08:08 PM~9487329
> *What size of plate do you use for the bridge?? Did you cut a big ass hole in your trunk??  Or did you do it a different way??
> *


its 1/4 inch thick c channel with a piece of 2x2 box tubing welded to it. i forget how wide the c channel is, but its wide enough to fit the coil in there...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

goood topic


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 19 2007, 07:16 PM~9487906
> *its 1/4 inch thick c channel with a piece of 2x2 box tubing welded to it. i forget how wide the c channel is, but its wide enough to fit the coil in there...
> *


8 inch channel, 6 is just a little too small. i need to do this with my new cadi too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah i used spring cups on my bridge, but sometimes before the chain tightens the coil comes loose and slips off the cup, then when pressure is applied it slams back into place.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 20 2007, 01:30 PM~9493383
> *yeah i used spring cups on my bridge, but sometimes before the chain tightens the coil comes loose and slips off the cup, then when pressure is applied it slams back into place.
> 
> 
> ...


thats why you weld on a 2-3 inch piece of pipe to the cup so when it does have play it won't slip off and will always seat itself just right.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Hardluck how did you put your chain bridge in?? Did you tear your trunk apart?? OH YEAH TTT for my topic haha :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyoe else got pics?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Dec 20 2007, 06:47 PM~9494745
> *Hardluck how did you put your chain bridge in?? Did you tear your trunk apart?? OH YEAH TTT for my topic haha :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


gutted the trunk and took the back seat out. sawzall should do the trick. or a cut off wheel for a straighter line. dont forget if you cut the spring perches off in the rear you wont have a place to mount your shocks.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey, thoguht, remember before you do anything, first and foremost, remofe the gas tank.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

cutting the trunk floor like this is just asking for a buckled quarter... go from underneath cut the stock coil mounts off the frame rails & weld a C channel from frame rail to frame rail as high up as you can get it...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah my right quarter panel buckled a little bit where the quarter panel meets the corner of the vinyl top below the window... i didnt know something like that could happen with the frame reinforced, the buckle isnt bad, barley noticable, but i dont really 3 wheel anymore anyway.

i never said there wasnt a better way to do it, but the way i did it allowed me more coil, a bigger cylinder and a lower total drop in the back when fully dumped.


----------



## GoldCaddy (Oct 4, 2006)

how does Ichiban do this, with only 3 batteris and not even pushed back and to the corners??

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/buick1.html


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoldCaddy_@Dec 21 2007, 08:37 AM~9499941
> *how does Ichiban do this, with only 3 batteris and not even pushed back and to the corners??
> 
> http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/buick1.html
> ...


With chains


----------



## GoldCaddy (Oct 4, 2006)

I know chains, but there's very little wieght


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoldCaddy_@Dec 21 2007, 11:33 AM~9500692
> *I know chains, but there's very little wieght
> *


If I had a lever, I could lift your car. Weight doesn't matter if the fulcrum is in the right place....


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 20 2007, 08:35 PM~9497539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does any body have any pics of this cuz I am trying to do this as well ??? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lowstitch (Dec 12, 2005)

WTF ??
Why the hell not just do a better and dare i say it proper job and drop the frame down instead of tearing up the body? Your just asking for buckling and crap weld penetration cos of poor access:uh:

It takes best part of 30 mins to jack up a ride, support the body properly, remove the body mounting bolts, and carefully drop the frame down on a pair of jacks.

Take a few simple measurements, get some channel Cut it to size, cut out the cylinder holes, fit the chain mounts and cups (if they're needed), cut off the spring pockets, clean up the frame, tack the bridge in place, check positioning to make sure it's correct, and then weld it up properly.

Lift the frame back up, refit the bolts etc and let it back down.

It'll take a day, maybe two if you've got all the stuff you need ready.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

this one has no chains but this is the same place where you would weld it... as high as possible from frame rail to frame rail (cut out the stock mounts = more coil = more low you sit). weld the brackets for the chains while the c-channel is still out cause it's easier. its one big ass picture sorry.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

So then I can understand by taking the car off the body instead of tearing the trunk apart but that is hard shit takes a lotta time but to have it done right is worth the time and not to have a big ass hole in da trunk :cheesy: so you jus lay the piece of steel and weld it to the frame?? Of course cut the holes in it and stuff first


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

why are chains always at this kind of angle / \ ? instead of just parallel?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

why are chains always at this kind of angle / \ ? instead of just parallel?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

why are chains always at this kind of angle / \ ? instead of just parallel?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

why are chains always at this kind of angle / \ ? instead of just parallel?


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the same reason you can get one side of a teeter totter to go alot higher if its offset than if its in the middle.


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 20 2007, 08:35 PM~9497539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 if your having a problem with quarters buckling fiberglass the quarters as far up as you can go


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 21 2007, 01:12 PM~9502526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any more Pics of the bridge ??? :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey that one doesn't have 3 pumps either :0 that mus be a bad ass chain bridge or is it weight??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Dec 20 2007, 05:15 PM~9494031
> *thats why you weld on a 2-3 inch piece of pipe to the cup so when it does have play it won't slip off and will always seat itself just right.
> *



you dont see the piece of pipe welded to it?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Dec 20 2007, 01:30 PM~9493383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i see the spring cup with like a 1 inch lip to sit the spring in it . but if you weld a piece of pipe to that it act kind of like a deep cup to keep the spring seated properly without that loud ass popping noise when it finally sits right!!! so tell me what you see??? :uh:


----------

